# Autosmart Tardis



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyone know where is the cheapest place to get it? Or if you can buy it at a shop, ie halfords?


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Your local rep, see the AutoSmart section of this forum..


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

woodybeefcake said:


> Anyone know where is the cheapest place to get it? Or if you can buy it at a shop, ie halfords?


my local rep charges £21 for a 5ltr bottle.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

You can also order it from PB

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/autosmart-tardis.html


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

My rep charges about £15 for 5ltrs if you ever near Runcorn i can let you have a bit


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Most of the dealers on here sell it. 
I get mine in 750ml genuine AS bottles from EBay.


----------



## richard_severn (Mar 1, 2013)

my local rep said 12.50 when I rang him up the other day there stuff is so cheap and most of it is concentrated


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

not worth the chance with ebay, go to a proper online trader or AS rep selling it in the correct metal tins..


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> not worth the chance with ebay, go to a proper online trader or AS rep selling it in the correct metal tins..


I have just placed an ebay order. Didn't think it might be 'dodgy'.
Should I try and cancel the transaction?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

deeman72 said:


> I have just placed an ebay order. Didn't think it might be 'dodgy'.
> Should I try and cancel the transaction?


I have never had a problem with the eBay stuff. The seller I use supply's in genuine AS bottles too which is a nice touch.


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

great gonzo said:


> I have never had a problem with the eBay stuff. The seller I use supply's in genuine AS bottles too which is a nice touch.


Yes, I did see the listing with the AS bottles. 
That still doesn't prove that the product is watered down or not?
Still for a fiver delivered and 99% feedback (no negative in relation to Tardis) it's got to be worth a go!

Besides, I don't want 5 litres from a rep or official outlet.


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

I find auto rocket on ebay is really good. To deal with. ASrep for big orders though.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

deeman72 said:


> I have just placed an ebay order. Didn't think it might be 'dodgy'.
> Should I try and cancel the transaction?


it may well be 100% genuine but you never know.. and if they send it in a plastic container they are breaking laws as due to how hazardous tardis is, autosmart sell it in metal tins rather than plastic..
i just personally would rather pay a bit more to know for sure what i'm getting


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

deeman72 said:


> Yes, I did see the listing with the AS bottles.
> That still doesn't prove that the product is watered down or not?
> Still for a fiver delivered and 99% feedback (no negative in relation to Tardis) it's got to be worth a go!
> 
> Besides, I don't want 5 litres from a rep or official outlet.


It might be a genuine Autosmart bottle BUT IT IS NOT SUITABLE FOR SAFE TRANSPORT AND STORAGE WITH TARDIS. 
If we could put the product into plastic we would. The product will leach through plastic containers. This means 2 things
1. you are losing active ingredients and therefore affecting the performance of the product
2. it is illegal and unsafe for transport and may well leak causing damage and meaning that you end up with less product.

Do yourself and the postie a favour. Buy from your local franchisee. It will not cost you much more, you know the product will do the job and the product does not go off.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Wazhalo31 said:


> I find auto rocket on ebay is really good. To deal with. ASrep for big orders though.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


I think that it is a shame that this man has such disregard for the safety of couriers and his customers. One day someone will get hurt.


----------



## keithjmason (Oct 22, 2012)

Can you buy this from AS in anything less than 5l?
For me 5l is just too much of the product

Thanks
Keith


----------



## Flaffy_91 (Feb 24, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> Most of the dealers on here sell it.
> I get mine in 750ml genuine AS bottles from EBay.


dont ever trust the ebay sales... as we all saw with the iron x its not always what it says on the tin


----------



## Flaffy_91 (Feb 24, 2012)

keithjmason said:


> Can you buy this from AS in anything less than 5l?
> For me 5l is just too much of the product
> 
> Thanks
> Keith


no its 5ltrs only unless you find a rep thats willing to split some out and sell it in ltrs which i dont think they do


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> I have never had a problem with the eBay stuff. The seller I use supply's in genuine AS bottles too which is a nice touch.


..........same here,no problem.:thumb:


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Sue J said:


> I think that it is a shame that this man has such disregard for the safety of couriers and his customers. One day someone will get hurt.


I agree with u Sue its not the best way of transporting this stuff as it can be harmful. Do AS reps split down into 1ltr bottles so that customers can trial the product before purchasing large quantities of ur gear.?

Cheers Loz.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

And also the varying prices that franchisees put up doesn't help either!

in this thread alone we have gon from £12.50 - £21

I would happily pay £15 for 5 ltrs of tardis and also fallout remover


----------



## richard_severn (Mar 1, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> And also the varying prices that franchisees put up doesn't help either!
> 
> in this thread alone we have gon from £12.50 - £21
> 
> I would happily pay £15 for 5 ltrs of tardis and also fallout remover


find your local rep and give them a ring that's the best way to find out. will take 2 min and they come to see you im getting a load of things next month


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

richard_severn said:


> find your local rep and give them a ring that's the best way to find out. will take 2 min and they come to see you im getting a load of things next month


I have £20.50 for 5 litres but some are getting it way cheaper! actually be cheaper to ask someone to buy it from another area and send it me!:thumb:


----------



## Flaffy_91 (Feb 24, 2012)

i personaly wouldnt be bothered about the price as your complain ing about it being £20.50 for 5 ltrs, thats £4.10 a ltr not alot of products around at the moment for £4.10 a ltr, plus if your buying off your rep your helping out a local buisness and getting what you paid for not water'd down bleach that some scumbag has found under his sink and decided its tardis for ebay use

not haveing a go here by the way chap just saying realy


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

See the rep.
You will be surprised what else you will buy when you get on the back of the van.


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> I have £20.50 for 5 litres but some are getting it way cheaper! actually be cheaper to ask someone to buy it from another area and send it me!:thumb:


Think im paying £18, id rather pay £12 than £18. Prices should be more set as such imo


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Makes you wonder why people spend £10+ on other brands for usually 1 litre. Tardis is so cheap.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Flaffy_91 said:


> i personaly wouldnt be bothered about the price as your complain ing about it being £20.50 for 5 ltrs, thats £4.10 a ltr not alot of products around at the moment for £4.10 a ltr, plus if your buying off your rep your helping out a local buisness and getting what you paid for not water'd down bleach that some scumbag has found under his sink and decided its tardis for ebay use
> 
> not haveing a go here by the way chap just saying realy


Not being funny but I'm not exactly $hitting 50's! £12-£20.50 is a mssive jump!

70% more expensive than what some others are paying, infact they almost get 10 litres for that price.

You do that over smartwheels, fallout remover, snowfoam, G101 and you have a massive amount more that your paying.

Dont get me wrong still great value, prices just need policing a little more IMO


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

MK1Campaign said:


> Makes you wonder why people spend £10+ on other brands for usually 1 litre. Tardis is so cheap.


I agree, when I go back to my car forum and see people buying 1 litre of ironx and tar remover from "higher brand" for the same kind of price bracket as automsmarts 5 litres it does make you wonder!

But then again they probably are only doing there car and want the nice fancy bottles etc and dont have to worry about buying in bulk! But still, always nice to save money


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

I just wish the fallout remover bled, it won't justify the extra cost but would be much better!


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

B17BLG said:


> Not being funny but I'm not exactly 50's! £12-£20.50 is a mssive jump!
> 
> 70% more expensive than what some others are paying, infact they almost get 10 litres for that price.
> 
> ...


It would actually be deemed as anti competitive practice to dictate the price charged by each franchisee. They are all free to choose how they set prices and typically they will take into account how far out of their way they need to travel and also how much / how often you buy from them. They are generally up for a deal if you are buying more.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> I agree, when I go back to my car forum and see people buying 1 litre of ironx and tar remover from "higher brand" for the same kind of price bracket as automsmarts 5 litres it does make you wonder!
> 
> But then again they probably are only doing there car and want the nice fancy bottles etc and dont have to worry about buying in bulk! But still, always nice to save money


But.. but... Look at all the pretty labels in my cupboard that match each other :lol:


----------



## Flaffy_91 (Feb 24, 2012)

Sue J said:


> It would actually be deemed as anti competitive practice to dictate the price charged by each franchisee. They are all free to choose how they set prices and typically they will take into account how far out of their way they need to travel and also how much / how often you buy from them. They are generally up for a deal if you are buying more.


this, this and exactly this!

Your rep isnt going to sell you something for £12 that he has to drive 30 miles to meet you and you buy it 2 times a year
also i agree with the competetiveness, its why shops dont all sell everything for one price and thats it, give people buisness, tardis in the richer areas is going to be more expensive than tardis in the poor'er areas, its just how it is...... but buying it online is just going to do you more harm than help, having tardis arrive in a plastic bottle that it is slowley eating away at untill one day it just dropes through its also massivley illegal to do anyways


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

As said I asked for all of the above and its not like I'm going to take years to get through it! going to be a matter of a few months!

still a 70% variant in price no matter what product or reasons for varying prices is a steep difference.

And stoke-on-trent, the 2nd poorest city in the country :lol:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

matthewt23 said:


> But.. but... Look at all the pretty labels in my cupboard that match each other :lol:


When you get your garage it will look nice :thumb:

Mine will be like a lab lol!!


----------



## MaDGeoff (Feb 12, 2013)

I paid £16 +vat for 5ltrs of Tardis along with other stuff the bill come to £110 inc VAT. I had gone to where the rep was and was paying cash, I said "do it for £100 cash?" he said he couldn't because he had written the invoice but said he would bung me a couple of bottles into the deal. I shall be returning to top up stuff and would have even without the 'free' bottles ya cant go wrong at those prices.
You can't go to halfrauds and buy a 1ltr bottle of tar remover that works as easy as Tardis does for less than a fiver.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Cheers for the replies. £15-£20 is good for something that is going to last me a long long time. Yeah I would rather buy a smaller amount for less but like some have pointed out, this is the rep's lively hood.

Gotta be honest I am a bit skint at the mo though so I doubt I will be buying much else.


----------

